# here she is :)



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

she was born at 5:35pm alls good

now taken ideas for name 

she seems to be half pygmy (mom) and half fainter (dad) :lovey:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Very cute, congrats on the new lil one. What about "Black Diamond"?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

she is so stinking cute!!!! I am so glad that you got a doeling


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

She is just adorable and so fluffy. I like the Black Diamond name too.


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

Cute as a bug! If you name her Black Diamond you can call her Di for short


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

What a little cutie!


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

at the same time the baby was being born we had a chick inside hatch how cool is that my kids didn't know what one to watch


just went to check on baby and mom and all is good 
we have 2 more chick trying to hatch 

thanks to all :thumbup: for the help


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on your cute little kid!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

how adorable! 
how about "imp" as in the legendary creature. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brownie_(folklore)
said to aid in chores, be extremely curious, and fondness for dairy.
good luck!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats-awe very cute! :stars:


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

*me and the kids named her cookie*


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Cookie is very cute! Congrats!! Now I want chicks!! lol but I gotta wait 'til we buy them cuz we dont hatch them anymore. even though we have an incubator.


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

farmgirl1 said:


> Cookie is very cute! Congrats!! Now I want chicks!! lol but I gotta wait 'til we buy them cuz we dont hatch them anymore. even though we have an incubator.


i got chicks coming out my ears we have 16 chickens and 14 chicks and a hen that is laying somewhere we can't find her nest :chick:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Look at that face.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....so cute.... :thumb:  :greengrin:


----------

